# encfs, no file name encoding

## menschmeier

I am using encfs (and cryptkeeper) to encrypt a directory in my Dropbox.

Unfortunately the file names in this directory a encoded/encrypted too.

Is there a way to avoid the file name encoding/encryption?

I read the encfs man page an searched the www but I did not find any helpful hints.

----------

